# This conversation will make you want to cry.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

My best friend's sister works in New York and makes over $150k a year. Her boyfriend makes about 80k.
They both live in Jersey. She was putting me and her brother down all day for being cheap.
She has almost no savings because she loves fine dining, clothing, shoes, etc.
At the restaurant, I asked the table if tips to the waitresses should be pre tax. She said, no it should always be at least 25% of the POST tax total. She used to be a waitresses. 
I disagreed, but still gave the waitresses a 25% of post tax total tip because she was getting on my case about being cheap.
I asked her how much she tipped her uber drivers. She said she's never tipped them even though she uses it a lot and all tupes of Uber. I told her that many of them make less than minimum wage after expenses.
She rolled her eyes like I was making it up and she said that you're not supposed to tip your uber driver just like you're not supposed to tip your mail man. BTW, she gave the taxi driver a big tip on the way back from the bar that night. 
Even if you are getting tips sometimes, expect that to become rarer and rarer and then go away completely.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well...Please tell me you educated your best friend's sister...Otherwise, that's the part I will cry about. A golden opportunity that you failed to take advantage of.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I did tell her that she should tip them(especially UberX) because they sometimes make less than minimum wage. She's mostly taking Uber in NYC so she probably believes the lies that Uber Driver's make 90k of pure profit every year.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I did tell her that she should tip them(especially UberX) because they sometimes make less than minimum wage. She's mostly taking Uber in NYC so she probably believes the lies that Uber Driver's make 90k of pure profit every year.


Okay cool, it's really just basic math, I best try to explain it like this

We only make a percentage of each fare (as Uber take their cut) and then we still have normal expenses such as gas, wear and tear, etc.

I take an easy example, say a $10 fare, and let them know Uber takes $1 for a SRF (Safe Rider Fee) they then take another 25% after the $1, so 75% of $9 which equals out to us taking $6.75 (if we are lucky, I know the percentages can go higher than 25% for smaller fares). Then we need to calculate the time it took to get to the customer, the time it took to drop them off, and the time we spent waiting for a call (so they don't think, Hey you drove me 10 min and made $5 that's pretty good, 6 of those in an hour and you made $30/hr, which is what people who don't understand the system will think).

So really, on a $10 far we take home $6.75 (less gas, so maybe less $1.75 at the least) so that's $5 on a $10 fare. If we snag two of those in an hour we are taking in $10 (less the wear and tear costs). So basically, about minimum wage. If we're lucky.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Sometimes pax will ask how I've done during the night. I'll tell them the truth and they're usually shocked how little we make. This nonsensical advertising from Uber about how drivers "make $90k/year" influences the riders too.


----------



## Old Man in a Hat (Jul 8, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> My best friend's sister works in New York and makes over $150k a year. Her boyfriend makes about 80k.
> They both live in Jersey. She was putting me and her brother down all day for being cheap.
> She has almost no savings because she loves fine dining, clothing, shoes, etc.
> At the restaurant, I asked the table if tips to the waitresses should be pre tax. She said, no it should always be at least 25% of the POST tax total. She used to be a waitresses.
> ...


Whenever the subject of driver income comes up in my car (and it does a lot), I suggest that the passenger enroll as an UberX driver just to see how bogus the whole process is. I don't give them a referral code because I know that more drivers dilute my income more than the bonus is worth. Besides, most passengers aren't interested in driving but they might be willing to sit in front of their computer for about 20 minutes and see what happens.
In Chicago at least, UberX no longer requires photos of the car. PASSENGERS TEND TO FREAK OUT WHEN THEY HEAR THIS. The potential for identity fraud has also proved to be of some interest when the subject arises.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Old Man in a Hat said:


> Whenever the subject of driver income comes up in my car (and it does a lot), I suggest that the passenger enroll as an UberX driver just to see how bogus the whole process is. I don't give them a referral code because I know that more drivers dilute my income more than the bonus is worth. Besides, most passengers aren't interested in driving but they might be willing to sit in front of their computer for about 20 minutes and see what happens.
> In Chicago at least, UberX no longer requires photos of the car. PASSENGERS TEND TO FREAK OUT WHEN THEY HEAR THIS. The potential for identity fraud has also proved to be of some interest when the subject arises.


But it still lists the make and model and license plate # right? And the driver's name?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Some of the blame should be laid on the drivers who show off by greatly exaggerating. I had an uber driver tell me he had 18 rides in 2 hours on Tuesday night. Another claimed he took a pax from Los Angeles to Seattle and back. A third says he makes around 500 every day on x.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

She sounds like a complete idiot. I would stop associating with her at once. Stand up for yourself and distance yourself from idiots like that.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

As I have stated many times before, pax consider uber drivers one of the two:

1) uber employees.
2) hobbyists.

In both instances tipping is not required.

Sorry.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> As I have stated many times before, pax consider uber drivers one of the two:
> 
> 1) uber employees.
> 2) hobbyists.
> ...


No no of course not.. pax consider Uber drivers to be idiots. It's the new culture of disrespecting others.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> My best friend's sister works in New York and makes over $150k a year. Her boyfriend makes about 80k.
> They both live in Jersey. She was putting me and her brother down all day for being cheap.
> She has almost no savings because she loves fine dining, clothing, shoes, etc.
> At the restaurant, I asked the table if tips to the waitresses should be pre tax. She said, no it should always be at least 25% of the POST tax total. She used to be a waitresses.
> ...


UBER has engrained that in the riders brains. UBER even tells riders its included. It is total joke and really hurt/ at times.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Look, I don't want to chime in here like an asshole, but I don't need anybody telling folks to tip me because I earn minimum wage- or tip the driver because he earns minimum wage- that's not the freaking point. I know that in other industries, aka waitresses, wages are deliberately set at a reduced rate & that the owners of the restaurants expect that the public will subsidize the waitresses wages- But this is not my deal-I'm not looking for a freaking hand out because I my wages are poor I earn $20/$30 per hour- however, I believe that in our American culture, tipping is a fundamental part of service work -Like it or not- this is culture that we created. I just believe that if they are tipping the damn cab drivers, and the doormen, and the Starbucks folks, and the hostesses, and the maids, that we, who By design provide superior service, are also entitled to the opportunity to earn a tip. I don't expect a tip, but if you tip those other folks, who earn "at least" minimum wage as a matter of law, then you should be tipping me because I just gave you the best damn service in the industry. Period! By the way, if you ask me how my days going, I'll tell ya, it's been pretty slow today, but the Tips Are Great! How bout you, how's your day goin? Tag your it!


----------



## glorivi05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> My best friend's sister works in New York and makes over $150k a year. Her boyfriend makes about 80k.
> They both live in Jersey. She was putting me and her brother down all day for being cheap.
> She has almost no savings because she loves fine dining, clothing, shoes, etc.
> At the restaurant, I asked the table if tips to the waitresses should be pre tax. She said, no it should always be at least 25% of the POST tax total. She used to be a waitresses.
> ...


 Remind her that what goes around comes around


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Some of the blame should be laid on the drivers who show off by greatly exaggerating. I had an uber driver tell me he had 18 rides in 2 hours on Tuesday night. Another claimed he took a pax from Los Angeles to Seattle and back. A third says he makes around 500 every day on x.


Some people are just so prideful and full of bullshit and it hurts the truthful drivers. I bet most of my pax think we all make 90k year when we are lucky to clear a nudge over minimum wage (after all costs). The thing I don't get is that pax are getting in a cleaner, more efficient vehicle for less money, and yet would tip a tax driver $5-$10+ every time, without question, yet when we use our own vehicles, and we are CHEAPER, we don't get any tip. I don't even know if Uber is to blame, or if people are just cheap.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Some people are just so prideful and full of bullshit and it hurts the truthful drivers. I bet most of my pax think we all make 90k year when we are lucky to clear a nudge over minimum wage (after all costs). The thing I don't get is that pax are getting in a cleaner, more efficient vehicle for less money, and yet would tip a tax driver $5-$10+ every time, without question, yet when we use our own vehicles, and we are CHEAPER, we don't get any tip. I don't even know if Uber is to blame, or if people are just cheap.


Let me assure you, Uber is to blame. They told drivers not to accept tips when the rates were higher. I'm not sure if they still tell them that in the training video anymore. They're still finding every way to advise pax not to.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Let me assure you, Uber is to blame. They told drivers not to accept tips when the rates were higher. I'm not sure if they still tell them that in the training video anymore. They're still finding every way to advise pax not to.


I know Uber has tried to do their part in getting pax to not tip, but truth be told, before I was a partner with Uber I would always tip my driver ($3-$5) and I also never heard about this "don't tip your Uber driver" notion until I became a partner.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> ...She rolled her eyes like I was making it up and she said that you're not supposed to tip your uber driver just like you're not supposed to tip your mail man. BTW, she gave the taxi driver a big tip on the way back from the bar that night.
> Even if you are getting tips sometimes, expect that to become rarer and rarer and then go away completely.


You are right, this does make me cry. My question is, how does a person this ignorant get a job that pays $150k per annum?


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> My best friend's sister works in New York and makes over $150k a year. Her boyfriend makes about 80k.
> They both live in Jersey. She was putting me and her brother down all day for being cheap.
> She has almost no savings because she loves fine dining, clothing, shoes, etc.
> At the restaurant, I asked the table if tips to the waitresses should be pre tax. She said, no it should always be at least 25% of the POST tax total. She used to be a waitresses.
> ...


The reason for no tipping is purely to protect the driver from robbery.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Baby Cakes said:


> The reason for no tipping is purely to protect the driver from robbery.


Explain this to me please. I fail to see how being able to add a tip on the app would contribute to robbery.

Oh and are you new? Because that's the ONLY way you would think for a second uber does ANYTHING in the interest of its "partners".

I see you ARE new! What a surprise!


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Explain this to me please. I fail to see how being able to add a tip on the app would contribute to robbery.
> 
> Oh and are you new? Because that's the ONLY way you would think for a second uber does ANYTHING in the interest of its "partners".
> 
> I see you ARE new! What a surprise!


I am new here, I have been driving rideshare since august 2013. CASH TIPS are what is discouraged from Uber. CASH TIPS are what might lead to robbery. The original post which I responded to was clearly referring to cash tips. Taxis deal mainly in cash and they are the 2nd most dangerous job as a result. I work for Lyft as well and I love getting tips through the app. 'I fail to see how being able to add a tip on the app would contribute to robbery.' Me too Fuzzyelvis. Thats not I was referring to. Uber could have tips in their app tomorrow if they want to, but I think their kinda scared to admit to all their passengers that tip was never included, which was a massive lie they spread a while back.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

I have barely 100 trips but most is my passengers thinks that tip is included in the fare. There have been occasions when a co passenger wanted to give a tip and the person who called uber said, "No tip is already included". Told them that it's not included and uber actually takes 20% off for their fees and $1 off for insurance. I told them bust they don't need to give a tip. The lady co-passenger gave me $10 on a $20 trip. The guy was upset that he was wrong in front of his lady, I probably got 3* or less in that trip. 
It's always the same. People think we get all the fare and that it includes tips. Uber ads should say tips are not included but not encouraged even in fine print like the auto ads. If that's the message that uber is trying get across.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> Sometimes pax will ask how I've done during the night. I'll tell them the truth and they're usually shocked how little we make. This nonsensical advertising from Uber about how drivers "make $90k/year" influences the riders too.


I had a guy two weeks ago ask about us making $5000 a month. I told him the Uber ads are lies and no one is making that much money unless working 400 hours a month.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> The reason for no tipping is purely to protect the driver from robbery.


If a pax said that, I would tell them I am willing to take that chance aND put my hand out.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> If a pax said that, I would tell them I am willing to take that chance aND put my hand out.


Thats what I tell my pax, 'Uber wants there to be no tips to prevent robbery but I'm losing more money to not getting tips than I would to being robbed'


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> The reason for no tipping is purely to protect the driver from robbery.


Hmmm, so GUber robs us of our opportunity to earn a tip in order to protect us from then having it stolen. Interesting?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Baby Cakes said:


> Thats what I tell my pax, 'Uber wants there to be no tips to prevent robbery but I'm losing more money to not getting tips than I would to being robbed'


If Uber wanted to prevent robbery due to cash tips they would put tipping IN the app to make cash unnecessary for those riders (and they know there are going to be some) who will tip NO MATTER WHAT Uber tells them. By not adding tipping to the app you could argue they are making robbery more likely, not less, as they are making it necessary for a rider who wants to tip as well as the driver, to carry cash.

Uber doesn't like tipping. It has NOTHING to do with their concerns about robbery. They don't care.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> As I have stated many times before, pax consider uber drivers one of the two:
> 
> 1) uber employees.
> 2) hobbyists.
> ...


I picked up a Chinese student at one of our very high quality prep schools and he told me really rich people take their Ferrari's to pick up people for the fun of it. They likened it to looking for a date. Now if I was rich that would be the last thing I would do for fun.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If Uber wanted to prevent robbery due to cash tips they would put tipping IN the app to make cash unnecessary for those riders (and they know there are going to be some) who will tip NO MATTER WHAT Uber tells them. By not adding tipping to the app you could argue they are making robbery more likely, not less, as they are making it necessary for a rider who wants to tip as well as the driver, to carry cash.
> 
> Uber doesn't like tipping. It has NOTHING to do with their concerns about robbery. They don't care.


Another reason I'd say


Fuzzyelvis said:


> If Uber wanted to prevent robbery due to cash tips they would put tipping IN the app to make cash unnecessary for those riders (and they know there are going to be some) who will tip NO MATTER WHAT Uber tells them. By not adding tipping to the app you could argue they are making robbery more likely, not less, as they are making it necessary for a rider who wants to tip as well as the driver, to carry cash.
> 
> Uber doesn't like tipping. It has NOTHING to do with their concerns about robbery. They don't care.


The concern for robbery goes both ways too. Being able to call it cashless is for the pax as well. I believe the biggest reason that tips are a no no from Uber is that they have lied to market uber by saying that tip was included in fare


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Baby Cakes said:


> The reason for no tipping is purely to protect the driver from robbery.


Please! It has nothing to do with that whatsoever. The reason Uber does this is because it is an integral part of their marketing scheme. Uber advertises itself as "cashless" and "seamless." Those are the reasons... not anything to do with drivers getting robbed for having cash.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

I have no issues with no tips. As long the passengers know that tips are not included. It false advertising if previous ads has made them to believe that tip is included.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Please! It has nothing to do with that whatsoever. The reason Uber does this is because it is an integral part of their marketing scheme. Uber advertises itself as "cashless" and "seamless." Those are the reasons... not anything to do with drivers getting robbed for having cash.


I agree that is has nothing to do with security in terms of motives. What do you have to say about taxi vs Uber that Taxis get robbed for more often even though we are doing the same job


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

I do ask uber pax if they have heard about Lyft. The ones who have heard about Lyft tell me almost 9 out of 10 times they enjoy the lyft drivers over the uber ones, hands down. So that intrigues me even further to ask why is that you think? they go on to say they would call for a lyft but use uber instead only because of the availability of cars are better with uber than lyft...otherwise they would take a lyft ride instead. I drive for both uber and lyft in San Diego but honestly 80% of the time my calls come from uber so that makes total sense. uber is just way more popular hense more pax use it. then thinking about this more from a driver side....i do go above and beyond more with lyft pax than i do uber pax for that very reason.........*TIP MOOLA BABY*. Uber needs to get a clue here but alas they never will get it till its too late and robots are putting people around and the point is moot. TIPs are optional for the pax but is really the only thing that is going to put the driver in a position to go above and beyond the call of duty to driver from point A to B.

Get a clue Travis "Assface" Kalanick!


----------



## antiuber$ (Aug 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Explain this to me please. I fail to see how being able to add a tip on the app would contribute to robbery.
> 
> Oh and are you new? Because that's the ONLY way you would think for a second uber does ANYTHING in the interest of its "partners".
> 
> I see you ARE new! What a surprise!


You have lost your ability to find humor in your life.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> My best friend's sister works in New York and makes over $150k a year. Her boyfriend makes about 80k.
> They both live in Jersey. She was putting me and her brother down all day for being cheap.
> She has almost no savings because she loves fine dining, clothing, shoes, etc.
> At the restaurant, I asked the table if tips to the waitresses should be pre tax. She said, no it should always be at least 25% of the POST tax total. She used to be a waitresses.
> ...


You DON NOT TIP ON THE TAX..what did the government do for you? I drive uber and I ride. I do tip.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

You know when I cried??!!! When I opened this thread and read the OP's original post,crying I just wasted two minutes of my life that I will never get back!!!!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> You know when I cried??!!! When I opened this thread and read the OP's original post,crying I just wasted two minutes of my life that I will never get back!!!!


Well, if you went to Michigan, you won't get a tuition refund of the 4 or 5 years you wasted there.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Explain this to me please. I fail to see how being able to add a tip on the app would contribute to robbery.
> 
> Oh and are you new? Because that's the ONLY way you would think for a second uber does ANYTHING in the interest of its "partners".
> 
> I see you ARE new! What a surprise!


Please be nice.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

She


Sal29 said:


> My best friend's sister works in New York and makes over $150k a year. Her boyfriend makes about 80k.
> They both live in Jersey. She was putting me and her brother down all day for being cheap.
> She has almost no savings because she loves fine dining, clothing, shoes, etc.
> At the restaurant, I asked the table if tips to the waitresses should be pre tax. She said, no it should always be at least 25% of the POST tax total. She used to be a waitresses.
> ...


She sounds like a ****y ****.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Okay cool, it's really just basic math, I best try to explain it like this
> 
> We only make a percentage of each fare (as Uber take their cut) and then we still have normal expenses such as gas, wear and tear, etc.
> 
> ...


Guess what ... The wear & tear costs, including true depreciation, are way more than $10! Nobody is netting minimum wage, they are all either working for free, or actually losing money!


----------

